# Can you use cat netting?



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey guys,

Do any of you know if cat netting would ok for a pigeon enclosure on a large deck? They have a 2 meter X 2 mx2m coop, but need a bit more flying room.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I've never heard of what you mean by cat netting? Do you mean the kind they use at the zoo on small-medium wild cat enclosures? If so, yeah--that stuff is tough! But if it's something else, I don't know. It depends what it's made of.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Libis!

Its the netting used for domestic cat enclosures, I think its made of teflon.....here's a link to the kind of thing I mean:

http://www.catnets.com.au/cat-netting.html

Not sure if a pigeon could get its foot stuck in it?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

May be OK but personally I wouldn't use anything other than wire - aviary mesh, hardware cloth or however one refers to it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Bella_F said:


> Hi Libis!
> 
> Its the netting used for domestic cat enclosures, I think its made of teflon.....here's a link to the kind of thing I mean:
> 
> ...


My sister used that to cover a chicken yard to protect them from Birds of prey and it worked quite well..BUT..chickens are not flyers.. not sure how it would work for flying birds.. you could try it and see how it works..then you could share advise with others on how it worked..sometimes just take the bull by the horns so to speak..lol.. hope it does what you need it do.. seems like a easy product to work with..we call it bird netting over here.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The only thing wrong with that netting would be that it wouldn't keep out any critters that wanted to get in. Anything could chew through it. Mice, rats, squirrrels, etc. Several years ago, I had birds in an enclosure that was meant to keep them until they were ready for release. It was enclosed with the heavy PVC netting, and a squirrel chewed through it, probably to get at the feed. Anyway, some of the birds got out, and although I was able to catch them, I learned to never use anything that was easily chewed through. You just never know what might want in. Don't think it's worth taking a chance.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If it was on a large deck as she said..and only used while she was home for some out time..and not thought of as permanent enclosure where the birds are kept 24/7.. it would be handy... at least that is what I was reading into it..that it was just for some out time..and yes I would not use it as a permanent enclosure..as stated ..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I was understanding it that way also, but the squirrel chewed through mine during the daytime. So unless you were right there, something crazy like that could happen, even during the day time. Once was enough for me. But someone else may or may not be luckier.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bad luck on that yipes !... my sister used it for her chickens and never had a critter chew it, and it was not even attached to the house like a deck is, I thought she was in Australia.. not sure how many squirrels are running arounnd out there.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, mine was up against the house also, but that didn't bother the squirrels. Don't know if there are any squirrels in Australia or not. But if something can be chewed through that easily, I wouldn't take the chance. But that is up to the individual to decide. Was just pointing out the possibility is all.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

The stuff I was thinking of is fiber with metal wire wrapped into it so that it can withstand bobcat to cougar sized claws. I wonder where you get it? They've had lots of success with it at the zoo with outdoor and indoor bird enclosures for everything from parrots to flamingos to plovers. 

Not sure if I would go for regular netting, though.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Libis said:


> The stuff I was thinking of is fiber with metal wire wrapped into it so that it can withstand bobcat to cougar sized claws. I wonder where you get it? They've had lots of success with it at the zoo with outdoor and indoor bird enclosures for everything from parrots to flamingos to plovers.
> 
> Not sure if I would go for regular netting, though.



That sounds like a great product, but I wonder if they sell it to the average consumer, or if it is just made for zoos and such?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> That sounds like a great product, but I wonder if they sell it to the average consumer, or if it is just made for zoos and such?


I don't know. Most of the stuff they use in the back is basically what you guys use to make lofts (for bird backholdings etc--lions and the like get more special materials and heavy iron for backholdings.) But I've always liked the look and heft of the stuff used on medium cat enclosures and large bird aviaries.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks so much for your thoughts, everyone!

If I used this cat netting, I could section of a 9ft X 9 ft section of my back deck (which is covered). They would get some afternoon sun and more space to fly, and they would be safe from predators there. But at night they'd have to go back in their coop, because we do get rats here sometimes, and they could chew through the net for sure.

Still not sure if this is the way to go though.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sometimes rats are out during the day time too, unfortunately.


----------

